
Apple Watch Series 6 - tosh
https://www.apple.com/apple-watch-series-6/
======
ogre_codes
Feels like the gap between Apple Watch and competition is only only growing.

Apple's watch CPU is just so far ahead of the competition they have free reign
here. That they can continue to ship their 3 year old Series 3 is just brutal
for anyone trying to compete here.

By extension, this makes the whole iPhone/ Apple eco-system much stronger.

I like Apple, I like Apple devices... but the argument that they are becoming
a monopoly in the US is growing. The integration between their devices
simultaneously makes them collectively better, but locks people into the eco-
system deeper and deeper. The watch is right in the middle of this.

------
newscracker
I’m personally not impressed much by Series 6. I was expecting a lot more on
the hardware front, like longer battery life (beyond a day) and some more
health related features (beyond blood oxygen measurement). I do expect the
Apple Watch SE to sell very well for kids, since Family Setup lowers the
barriers to having an Apple Watch.

Family Setup is limited to the cellular models and isn’t available for the GPS
(non-cellular) models. I wonder how this works in terms of setup complexity.
The current Apple Watch cellular has an E-SIM but shares the phone number of
the iPhone its paired with. The Family Setup model would provide the ability
to have one main watch sharing the iPhone’s number and the remaining watches
having their own individual phone numbers.

~~~
pwinnski
What health-related features _other_ than blood oxygen monitoring were you
hoping for?

~~~
jakebasile
Personally I'd love a glucose monitor. I have no idea if that's even possible
but I can hope.

------
josefresco
Right now (1:26 EST) this is a 404. I'm assuming it won't be for long.

~~~
nip180
1:29 EST still 404

------
jacquesm
Flagging this, it's ridiculous to submit pages that are 404'ing.

~~~
BaconJuice
Fully agree, OP trying to hoard the early Karma?

~~~
jlmorton
Is this a good example of the fundamental attribution error? Given the
equally-plausible explanations that the link worked-when-submitted, or that OP
submitted a 404 page which was up-voted on title alone, why would we assume OP
submitted a 404 page for Karma?

------
doctoboggan
Livestream of the event:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b13xnFp_LJs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b13xnFp_LJs)

~~~
judge2020
The Apple stream is considerably ahead for me: [https://www.apple.com/apple-
events/event-stream/](https://www.apple.com/apple-events/event-stream/)

------
amrrs
I don't know why would someone buy this when they're selling Apple Watch SE
for $279 with most of the features. Unlike flagship iPhone it's probably not
going to look a lot different from the most expensive piece.

SE Features: [https://livecenterimagesnorth.azureedge.net/livecenter-
image...](https://livecenterimagesnorth.azureedge.net/livecenter-
images/lcimg-3c3e52af-7c97-4a9f-9a17-a7a4e8bc72c7.jpg)

~~~
mullingitover
I know I was willing to pay more when the ECG watch came out, and this one has
a blood oxygen meter. That alone will sell a bunch of these.

It's also important to offer people different pricing tiers, because some
people are value shoppers and some people want to buy a Veblen good.

------
mkskm
Is Apple Watch available on any prepaid plans yet? I'd love to use the
cellular model for its intended purpose of reducing phone use but there seems
to be no affordable options, at least in the US. E.g. the prepaid T-Mobile
Connect plan costs $25/mo, whereas the cheapest postpaid plan with T-Mobile
that includes the watch surcharge comes out to $60-70/mo and is on worse
terms.

------
sleavey
What I want is a health monitor watch that's built from open hardware and
gives me complete control over and ownership of my data. I don't trust any
profit-driven company, even Apple, with such private information.

~~~
obenn
It is still a while off, but here is one of the most promising developments in
that space:
[https://www.pine64.org/pinetime/](https://www.pine64.org/pinetime/)

~~~
sleavey
Wow that looks great - thanks for the link!

------
tosh
press release: [https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/09/apple-watch-
series-6-...](https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/09/apple-watch-
series-6-delivers-breakthrough-wellness-and-fitness-capabilities/)

------
purple_ferret
Apple needs to partner with Rolex to create a watch with some real value
retention

